# That's all I can stands!



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

I can't stands NO MORE!







Please! Stop polishing your headbadges!!! Not really directed to any one here, but more of a Public Service Announcement. Please spread the word! I've seen way too many great original bikes ruined by someone polishing the headbadge down to bare brass. Two were bikes that I had dibs on when they decided to sell down the road. Total boner-kill for me


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

While I'm at it....Don't clear coat your bikes either!!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 7, 2016)

Anything else?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Anything else?




I'll think of something...


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 7, 2016)

...okay, since we're "going there"...
After you remove the axle nuts and washers from the wheels you're gonna post in Sell-Trade,_ please oh please_ put them back on before selling them!
For Pete's sake, is it really that tough??


----------



## the tinker (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah....If your going to flip a vintage bike you just rescued from extinction ,DON"T CLEAN IT UP!!!!  we all know it's a hunk of junk be it cleaned up or not.....You aint going to get any more for it [ at least not from me and plenty other Caber"s]  and you may actually get much less.   And if the tires are all rotten and flat don't think you are doing anyone a favor by putting some "Red Tycoons" on it to dress it up..... My rant for today.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2016)

please price all your bikes at a level I can afford,which is insane cheap.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 7, 2016)

the tinker said:


> And if the tires are all rotten and flat don't think you are doing anyone a favor by putting some "Red Tycoons" on it to dress it up..... My rant for today.



You no like my red tycoons?!  Blasphemy! 







View attachment 367629


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> ...okay, since we're "going there"...
> After you remove the axle nuts and washers from the wheels you're gonna post in Sell-Trade,_ please oh please_ put them back on before selling them!
> For Pete's sake, is it really that tough??




Good one Scott. I don't understand why anyone wouldn't put them right back on


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 7, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> You no like my red tycoons?!  Blasphemy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 367637
> ...




No red, but clay OK!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2016)

I second, third and fourth all of the sentiments above!
And if you're going on a fishing expedition, check back once in awhile to see if anybody's throwing their money at you.
To sell a bike dirt cheap, just because you were too lazy to check the thread you started, trying to see how much you could get for something, is mind blowing.
Hello, McFly!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 7, 2016)

If someone doesn't buy the last few bikes I'm selling I'm going to polish the badges, clear coat them, and part them out!  LOL


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2016)

It hurts, it hurts, can't stop laughing. ....


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 7, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> If someone doesn't buy the last few bikes I'm selling I'm going to polish the badges, clear coat them, and part them out!  LOL




you forgot "castrate 'em"
:eek:


----------



## vincev (Oct 7, 2016)

when you sell a bike quit calling everything a f.....in' "barn find"!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 7, 2016)

vincev said:


> when you sell a bike quit calling everything a f.....in' "barn find"!!




Thanks for reminding me. All bikes I sell are barn finds! Please add 20% to the prices I have listed!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh, yeah!
Using fiberglass strapping tape for a rim strip. NOT!
Just say no!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, yeah!
> Using fiberglass strapping tape for a rim strip. NOT!
> Just say no!




How 'bout electrical tape?


----------



## oddball (Oct 7, 2016)

guess its gotta be leather strips from a 100 year old hide


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2016)

Getting a bike packed and wrapping with tape around OG paint that comes off with the tape!


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh ya, writing the price or sold on a OG seat that permanently stains seat, I bought a nice bike at a swap meet and when I wet back to pick it up they wrote SOLD across the seat with a marker,  man don't get me started, this could be a regular Friday rant!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2016)

stop using so much boxing tape to bind bubble wrap on an item...it would be nice to be able to re-use the stuff (ecology)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2016)

when using cellophane to wrap, PLEASE mark the end!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2016)

you don't need pipe insulation on tubes that aren't going to come in contact with anything.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 7, 2016)

bricycle said:


> you don't need pipe insulation on tubes that aren't going to come in contact with anything.



"Aren't" is subjective when fedex handles your package. I have had what looked like fork lift blades pierce a bike box before, left a gouge in the unprotected  paint on the inside.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 7, 2016)

if the words "Pick" or "Smalls" is used anywhere in an ad, I'm going to send you half a ripe cantaloupe the slowest way possible!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 7, 2016)

Friends don't let friends polish head badges...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 7, 2016)

Dont be too lazy to test a pricey light or horn. Buy a gawd damn battery.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 7, 2016)

"Needs restored"

I had to say it.  Anyway, its about time for dinner and I am get hungered.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 7, 2016)

I too want to make a point but, looking back on this post, I think you said it for me.
I will say this...please tape up the handle holes on bike boxes  before you ship.
I'm sure I have more to complain about...I too am thinking

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2016)

The same boring background in photos, common  people, you have such beautiful bikes. A little imagination could only accentuate these magnificent artistic creations, IMHO.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, I didn't really intend this to become a "rant thread", but.....Just wanted to get some to realize that maybe a patina'd bike's badge should stay that way...patina'd.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 7, 2016)

mike j said:


> The same boring background in photos, common  people, you have such beautiful bikes. A little imagination could only accentuate these magnificent artistic creations, IMHO.




What? A white garage door isn't the perfect background?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Well, I didn't really intend this to become a "rant thread", but.....Just wanted to get some to realize that maybe a patina'd bike's badge should stay that way...patina'd.




Some folks just gotta have shiny.


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Well, I didn't really intend this to become a "rant thread", but.....Just wanted to get some to realize that maybe a patina'd bike's badge should stay that way...patina'd.



Sorry, I was in the middle of trying to clean up some oxidation on one of my head badges when i kind of half read the post, so much for multi-tasking.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 7, 2016)

My rant for the day is;

STOP digging up for sale adds that are multiple years old and asking if it's still available.

Bringing up sales adds from the depths of the cabe dungeon makes no sense!

I digress.......Have a nice evening


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 7, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> My rant for the day is;
> 
> STOP digging up for sale adds that are multiple years old and asking if it's still available.
> 
> ...



ya that,s a good one


----------



## morton (Oct 8, 2016)

Don't "clean up the chrome" using a Brillo or SOS pad!   Had an idiot (not a CABER) ruin a perfectly usable handlebars using this method.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 8, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> What? A white garage door isn't the perfect background?



It works for me  If I painted the garage door to match the bike, you wouldn't be able to see it


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 8, 2016)

If you feel compelled to spice up your for sale listing, try "attic find" instead of "barn find". Barn find is getting kind of old and worn out. Besides, it isn't all that appealing. When I think of barns, I picture a lot of things covered with crap. Attics, on the other hand, are warm and dry, and protected from the elements. Much more appealing. But whatever you do, don't call it a "basement find". Basements are boring, and I imagine a breeding ground for moisture and rust. So remember the pecking order:

1. Attic find.
2. Barn find.
3. Basement find

And if all else fails, just tell the truth and say you found it in your neighbors trash.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2016)

I found something you say...I do clean my badges of some patina but, try to leave some look of age.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 8, 2016)

The one that frustrates me the most - because it is both very common and very avoidable - is when people crush the chainstays on a bike by over-tightening a kickstand. There are a whole bunch of ways to avoid this, and it's really unsightly when it happens. I would not turn down a good bike because of it, but if the stays are currently good, don't crush them with the kickstand jaws.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 8, 2016)

craigslisters:

Don't advertise your 1970's girl's bike as an "antique" and "hard to find."

Never use the words "rare" and "Schwinn" in the same ad.

Don't call your bike "custom" when all you did was paint it flat black and red.

Your bike is not a "head turner." 

No one cares how much you paid for it, or how much one like it is listed for on ebay. Just put your price on it and shut up.

And in my opinion, a polished head badge is better than no headbadge at all.


----------



## Intense One (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for the tips on not cleaning or buffing up anything to flip.....now I'm gonna make a little more money on my antique seat!


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Powder coating, applied nice and thick.


----------



## vincev (Oct 9, 2016)

Ticks me off when items are laid on cardboard and sold from Portland.


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2016)

vincev said:


> Ticks me off when items are laid on cardboard and sold from Portland.




Shucks, I wish I would have read this before I listed my 3 speed Sturmey Archer hub I currently have for sale in the classified section. Sorry!


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2016)

vincev said:


> Ticks me off when items are laid on cardboard and sold from Portland.




On a related topic. You forgot to mention those people who refuse to take paypal for fear of inching ever closer towards a cashless society.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> On a related topic. What really ticks me off is those people who refuse to take paypal for fear of inching ever closer towards a cashless society.




I was just going to say that after looking at someone's 3 speed hub that was for sale.


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

I just don't get the no PayPal thing, loosing a lot of sales, sometimes by the time I have to get a money order I decide I don't really need the item, is it a Big Brother thing because they already know where you are.


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2016)

mrg said:


> I just don't get the no PayPal thing, loosing a lot of sales, sometimes by the time I have to get a money order I decide I don't really need the item, is it a Big Brother thing because they already know where you are.




Your personal check is fine with me.


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2016)

That's fine if its something I really need or a great deal but probable won't bother otherwise, PP is just to easy, guess I would save money (and not have some good stuff) if more people  didn't take PayPal and yes I still have paper checks and use them to pay bills sometime, oh I have to go, somebody's paging me (couldn't resist a cheap pre paypal 1980's reference). People get to know each other on websites like this but try using a personal check somewhere else.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 10, 2016)

when you have an item for sale and the first question is,what is your best price?will you pay for shipping?i am not your friend so I will not use friends and family to pay you.then the minute they receive item its back on the market at double the price!!!now that's a kick in the balls!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> On a related topic. What really ticks me off is those people who refuse to take paypal for fear of inching ever closer towards a cashless society.



I hear ya Dave.I could never understand why America went to currency when trading "goods" was working so well.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> How 'bout electrical tape?




That's what I use.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't use paypal because I can't.  I used to sell stuff on ebay all the time,  had a 98% rating, then had one guy say he didn't get $500 worth of climbing gear (even though it was a confirmed delivery that he signed for,) and paypal and ebay sided with him, so I got banned. 

So paypal can suck it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 10, 2016)

Stop describing a problem as an easy fix. If it is so easy, fix the damn thing!


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 11, 2016)

vincev said:


> I hear ya Dave.I could never understand why America went to currency when trading "goods" was working so well.



Yeah but then there's this: " As of 1492, we no longer take sea shells as payment options". So WTF is a guy to do with this?


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 11, 2016)

How about "no fees, friends or family " when it's a 30 dollar item.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 11, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 367642
> 
> No red, but clay OK!!!!



HA! I know where that bike came from!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 11, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> HA! I know where that bike came from!




Luckily it rides better than it looks


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll just be happy once people stop ripping riveted head badges off bikes and then listing them as rare.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> I'll just be happy once people stop ripping riveted head badges off bikes and then listing them as rare.



And screwing them up in the process


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> And screwing them up in the process



Wait... So drilling out rivets and accidentily boring out the headbadge hole 3 sizes bigger, polishing your aluminum Schwinn badge and listing it as "schwinnshelbyhendersoniverjohnsenjchiggenscolsonhawthornehiawathabowdenevansfirestonemonarkbfgoodrichToc antique prewar bicycle motorcycle patina nos RARE!!!!!!" And then putting in the description "i TaLked tO mikE wOlf from Murican pIckErs and said hE it that Worth 1,000,000 doLlers but me sell nOw fur $456.89 its a SteEl at tat price" on eBay is a bad thing??? I think I lost a few brain cells typing this.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 11, 2016)

ebay is littered with them


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 11, 2016)

Stop!!!!! 
Get the bike in your hands.
Then go on the CABE and post your find.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Indeed!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 15, 2016)

I agree with Frank. The Paypal thing has been beat to death already here, with strong feelings on both sides, like religion or politics. I can't understand why someone has to ask the buyer to send as friends or family or pay the fees on a $30 sale. Why not add the 90 cents to your sale price if it's going to break you?


----------

